# Center weighted averaging for multiple pos



## pierreye (May 6, 2010)

Just want to share my experience using center weighted averaging method for multiple seat. I had 2 row of seats with three recliner chair in the front. As I usually sit in the first row middle seat, I want the best sound in that seat without over compensating the rest of the position. So I'm using a strategy where 50% of the averaging data would come from the 1st row middle seat. Doing a quick experiment, I take 3 sample from 1 st row middle seat, 1 sample from right seat, 1 sample from left seat and 1 sample from the back center seat. Then use REW to average the response for all 6 samples and EQ. Note that the below graph is taken from my main speaker. I use the same strategy for subwoofer EQ too.

The EQ result speak for itself :clap:. The vocal improve and sound does seem to project out into 3 dimensional. I think if you have the equipment, you can try out to see if you like it or not.
compare the 1st row center position with/without EQ in graph 1.
compare the 1st row right position seat with/without EQ in graph 2.

Note: I only EQ from 80hz to 10khz for main speakers. Sub from 20hz to 80hz. EQ the sub first before speaker. Also the mic is pointed to the speaker during measure. Should I pointed up and and forward 20 degrees? I check both measurement method and there is some shift in the curve but roughly the same response.

Equipment list:
Onkyo 805 receiver
Galaxy CM-140
FBQ2496 x 2 units (L,C,R and sub EQ)
Emotiva XPA-5
JTR T8 speakers for L,C,R
eD A7s-650

Thanks to REW team for this cool piece of software.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice job equalizing there. :T




> Should I pointed up and and forward 20 degrees?


If you’re using a 0˚ calibration file, the accepted protocol is to point the mic at the speaker, and angle it upwards 20˚. If using a 90˚ calibration file, the mic angle should be about 70˚ - i.e., straight up but angled forward 20˚, towards the speaker.

This is for main-channel measurements, however. For subs, mic orientation is typically irrelevant.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## pierreye (May 6, 2010)

I use the calibration file downloaded from REW website. So it is a 0 degrees or 90 degrees calibration file?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Zero degrees.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

